# Hidden Message in one of Britney's new songs!



## prncezz (Dec 8, 2008)

*Warning: Adult Language!*

So one of my favorite songs on Britney's new CD is called "If You Seek Amy". It was kind of odd because the chorus didn't make much sense to me..

_Love me, hate me
Say what you want about me
But all of the boys and all of the girls are begging to If You Seek Amy_

So this is where it gets funny... hahaaa. I was singing along with the song and my boyfriend was like ":O who sings this?" and I said "It's one of Britney's new songs!" and he said is it called "F U C K   ME?" and I was like "whaaaat?" 

Haahahaa.
If You Seek Amy
Eff U See Kay Me
F U C K  ME!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Haha I noticed this too,,Im likee whhhhaatt?
like the song didn't make sense when it go to the 
But all of the boys and all of the girls are begging _*to If You Seek Amy*_
I thought it sounded wrong,with the whole to if but yeah
glad im not the only one hahaha


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 8, 2008)

its not very hidden...


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## wifey806 (Dec 8, 2008)

oh britney. i love her.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm guessin that song isn't going to be released as a single... but I wouldn't be surprised if it was. Clever though, I would have never figured that out on my own haha


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

^^I probably wouldn't of either!! Hahaha..Crazy!


----------



## prncezz (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^ it's a really great song though.. it has a good beat and flow to it. i loved it before i knew the whole meaning behind it... and i love it even more now! hahaha


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL, I never really paid attention to it until right now!  LOL. Eh, It makes me love the song even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its such an awesome album.


----------



## belle89 (Dec 8, 2008)

I did notice this. I thought it was me just thinking dirty.


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL!, I would've never figured that out!


----------



## prncezz (Dec 8, 2008)

Haha I know. I had to make sure it wasn't just me too so I googled it!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 8, 2008)

It allllllllllllllll makes sense now.... excellent detective work


----------



## aziajs (Dec 8, 2008)

That's very clever.  Thanks for pointing it out.  I wouldn't have caught that.  I have listened to that song several times and didn't get what the hell she was talking about.  I thought, like a lot of other people, that it was some kind of reference to Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Willa (Dec 8, 2008)

Classy of her...


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL wow.. I would never be able to analyze a song like that hahas.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 8, 2008)

She's not the first to do that. There's a line in an Aerosmith song that goes, 
"If you see Kay, tell her I love her." That one's more subtle because it makes sense.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

Once I came home and listened to the song, its alot easier to pick out when she sings it......


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

It is throughout the entire song but she does make it very clear in one instance. You can't miss it if you listen.... it's like singing along... singing along.... HEY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Britney!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Watch the sensors now beep it... OI!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 um, wat do we do boys


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_She's not the first to do that. There's a line in an Aerosmith song that goes, 
"If you see Kay, tell her I love her." That one's more subtle because it makes sense._

 
The band Turbonegro has a song called "If You See Kaye" as well. Yep. A whole song based on that joke.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahah that is so funny! i would have never caught that thooughhh


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow...I would not have noticed that...But then again...I guess I would have to listen to Britney to actually notice..which I don't...Ummmp My loss.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Once I came home and listened to the song, its alot easier to pick out when she sings it......_

 
Yeah, it is! She really goes into this deep trance voice when she sings that part. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Watch the sensors now beep it... OI!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 um, wat do we do boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 8, 2008)

i guess it's sort of hidden i think it's more like her trying to be clever. i gotta say, it worked nicely. i like that song, haha.


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 8, 2008)

Its kind of disturbing that my 2 year old LOVES the song & yells "again!" every time it ends & she pushes the play button on the computer over & over & over.  She dances around & claps, at least she's too little to sing along


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 8, 2008)

how weird!


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 8, 2008)

i would of never noticed, and i love this song and never understood it......and i even looked up the lyrics and was like okay w/e its hot so idc ! lmaooo good looks...


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed it. It's me and my best friend's anthem since no one else has caught up to it yet. 
"Tina, if you seek amy?"
"Sure, Celly. Sure."


I'll be laughing when I hear little kids singing this song out loud.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 9, 2008)

Love Love Love the song!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 9, 2008)

And even more subtle is "*F*oxtrot, *U*niform, *C*harlie, *K*ilo" - Bloodhound Gang, anyone?  I giggle everytime I hear that song.


----------



## banjobama (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_its not very hidden..._

 
I agree.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks for posting because i love the song but was always confused on the chorus.  i kept repeating "if u seek amy" over and over like different ways but that never crossed my mind.
thnx!!!
i'm so excited for the tour!


----------



## COBI (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha... I'm slow. I was wondering why she had a song on the album called "if you seek amy."


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 9, 2008)

I LOVE Britney, honestly I find her hilarious, the people who write for her are darn smart too. If Your Seek Amy, stroke of genius! She's one of the only people who can be outrageous, take the **** out of herself and others and get away with it. It seems very difficult to fault what she does.

True sometimes she's a complete media Circus, possibly inspired the name of her new album. People just can't get enough in my mind. It's like a couple of weeks back when she performed on the UKs X Factor, a high percentage of people totally slated her for miming. Then her UK tour tickets went on sale and were literally all snapped up in minutes. The world is so hypocritical.


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 9, 2008)

wow i used to hate britney when she first came out but idk for some reason now i started liking her and her music...yeah its generic and unoriginal but hey its got a good beat....after all she's gone through i started pullin for her to get better and now she kinda is...im so glad

i guess now i know why i started liking her..i love it when ppl write s.h.i.t like that...lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2008)

it's funny they were talkin about it on the radio and i didn't get it! i was like "if you seek amy"?? it doesn't sound like anything bad!! appartently there are groups already protesting this song. but i'm stupid and didn't get it until i read this thread!!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 9, 2008)

the first few times i heard it i thought i was an idiot & i couldn't figure out who amy was.. & then i slowed it down & caught on. tricky girl!


----------



## prncezz (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_True sometimes she's a complete media Circus, possibly inspired the name of her new album. People just can't get enough in my mind. It's like a couple of weeks back when she performed on the UKs X Factor, a high percentage of people totally slated her for miming. Then her UK tour tickets went on sale and were literally all snapped up in minutes. The world is so hypocritical._

 
Hahaa I know! I love how the British call lip-syncing 'miming' .. it sounds really cute, I love it. But yeah.. I don't know why they slander her for that all the time. Circus is a hard song to sing as it is.. and along with her dance routines? Brutal! I'm glad to see her out performing though =] 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_it's funny they were talkin about it on the radio and i didn't get it! i was like "if you seek amy"?? it doesn't sound like anything bad!! appartently there are groups already protesting this song. but i'm stupid and didn't get it until i read this thread!!_

 
There are groups protesting this song?? Weird.
Well apparently PETA is upset with her for using animals in her Circus video.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 10, 2008)

i do not know which groups, to be honest - something about her being a bad roll model, i don't know. that's silly anyway to me. i'm not a huge fan but i don't like when they try to force people into being role models


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prncezz* 

 
_*Warning: Adult Language!*

So one of my favorite songs on Britney's new CD is called "If You Seek Amy". It was kind of odd because the chorus didn't make much sense to me..

Love me, hate me
Say what you want about me
But all of the boys and all of the girls are begging to If You Seek Amy

So this is where it gets funny... hahaaa. I was singing along with the song and my boyfriend was like ":O who sings this?" and I said "It's one of Britney's new songs!" and he said is it called "F U C K ME?" and I was like "whaaaat?" 

Haahahaa.
If You Seek Amy
Eff U See Kay Me
F U C K ME!




_

 
nice play on words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i think its telling the paps that all are fans are begging them to leave her alone and britney sees that the "boys and girls are begging them to leave her alone "
"leave britney alone lol
btw i love this cd "unusal you "is my 2nd fave


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 13, 2008)

Esp when you hear the line:

"Oh baby baby if you seek amy tonight,
Oh baby baby we can do whatever you like..."

it will for sure click
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looolll


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

interesting lol. blur is my shit though.


----------



## Brie (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Classy of her..._

 

Well she is the classiest, lol


----------



## User67 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Well she is the classiest, lol_

 
There are way worse things she could do.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Esp when you hear the line:

"Oh baby baby if you seek amy tonight,
Oh baby baby we can do whatever you like..."

it will for sure click
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looolll_

 
Hahaa yess. I thought about this part the other day and I thought it was great. Hahaaa.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_There are way worse things she could do._

 
Hah, agreed!


----------



## MzEmo (Dec 16, 2008)

LMAO man i love this song even more now


----------

